# Gothic2 -  Die Nacht des Raben :  Magier!



## Mahni (31. Januar 2005)

Hallo

also da ich Gothic2 bereits letztes Jahr durchgespielt habe fange ich jetzt Gothic2 das Add on an, diesmal habe ich mir vorgenommen als Magier zu spielen weil die ziemlich cool sind und das Klosterleben dort und so ist bestimmt lustig. Überhaupt Gothic2 ist fantastisch: Bauernhöfe, Stadt, Statuen und Drachen und überhaupt die Spielewelt.
Na ja ich wollte mal die Frage an euch richten: Sind Magier gut zum Spielen und welche Vorteile oder Nachteile bringen Sie mitsich?

Danke


----------



## El-Chupakneebray (31. Januar 2005)

Mahni am 31.01.2005 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> also da ich Gothic2 bereits letztes Jahr durchgespielt habe fange ich jetzt Gothic2 das Add on an, diesmal habe ich mir vorgenommen als Magier zu spielen weil die ziemlich cool sind und das Klosterleben dort und so ist bestimmt lustig. Überhaupt Gothic2 ist fantastisch: Bauernhöfe, Stadt, Statuen und Drachen und überhaupt die Spielewelt.
> Na ja ich wollte mal die Frage an euch richten: Sind Magier gut zum Spielen und welche Vorteile oder Nachteile bringen Sie mitsich?
> ...



Der Magier spielt sich im Addon am Anfang sehr sehr schwer. Wenn man aber erst einmal die Klippe des Anfangs überstanden hat ist der Magier der Mächtigste (sprich Feuerregen oder Monster Schrumpfen als Rune   .
Spielerisch gefällt er mir auch gut, da ich so eine Art Kampfmagier gespielt habe, der den Zweihandkampf auch recht gut konnte, dafür aber ordentlich Mana-Tränke saufen musste 


Spoiler



Bevor du in die neue Welt des Addons gehst, solltest du auf jeden Fall das erste mal im Minental gewesen sien, dann sollten keine Probleme mehr mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad auftreten.


----------



## Pyrokar (31. Januar 2005)

Mahni am 31.01.2005 22:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Der Magier spielt sich im Addon am Anfang sehr sehr schwer. Wenn man aber erst einmal die Klippe des Anfangs überstanden hat ist der Magier der Mächtigste (sprich Feuerregen oder Monster Schrumpfen als Rune   .
> Spielerisch gefällt er mir auch gut, da ich so eine Art Kampfmagier gespielt habe, der den Zweihandkampf auch recht gut konnte, dafür aber ordentlich Mana-Tränke saufen musste
> 
> 
> ...




dito

wenn man n magen richtig jochgelevelt hat macht der alles platt.
aber viiiiieeeelllllll mana is wichtig.sons bekommst du spass wenn du am kämpfen bist.am anfang nervt das schon wenn man wegrennen muss  um sein mana aufzufüllen .    und hinterher doppelt und dreifach. 

grüße


----------



## Luxianer (1. Februar 2005)

Pyrokar am 31.01.2005 22:29 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahni am 31.01.2005 22:18 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso geht immer als erstes ins Minental   ? Klar, man gut leveln wenn man den äußeren Ring der Burg von den Orks befreit mittels Feuerregen-Spruchrolle. Aber gerade da sind doch die Gegner wesentlich schwerer als in der neuen Welt (mal abgesehen von den Sumpfgolems).

Kommt ganz darauf an ob du als reiner Magier oder als Kampfmagier spielen willst. 
Kampfmagier: Geschick auf 60 Dex steigern und dir den Meisterdegen holen(macht 120 Schaden). Damit bist du im Nahkampf bestens gewappnet. Ja und dann Mana, Mana und nochmals Mana.

reiner Magier: Stärke auf 34, Zweihandschaden auf 34 % (z. B. Zauberstab verwenden bringt +20 Mana) und dann vor allem auf Mana.

Wie schon vor mir gesagt hat man es als Magier ein bisschen schwerer. Wenn man richtig levelt und alle Möglichkeiten ausnutzt (wie z.B. Spruchrollen) sollte das aber auch kein Problem sein.


----------



## Mahni (1. Februar 2005)

Luxianer am 01.02.2005 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Pyrokar am 31.01.2005 22:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mahni (1. Februar 2005)

Luxianer am 01.02.2005 13:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Pyrokar am 31.01.2005 22:29 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke aber ich glaube ich spiele doch den Söldner also den Drachenkämpfer schließlich weil vorher habe ich den Paladin gespielt aber die Söldner können Waffen selber erstellen und so ist das auch lustig?

Ach ja und noch ne Frage: Könnt ihr mal Tipps geben wo die ganzen verschwunden Leute sind und wie man die klar machen kann und wie man endlich in die neue Welt kann bin aber erst ganz am Anfang!
Danke!


----------



## HanFred (1. Februar 2005)

also ich bin direkt in die addonwelt. hat ganz gut geklappt. am anfang vielleicht eher etwas defensiv, aber dafür hat man nachher viel exp.
ich fand den söldner/drachenjäger am geilsten zum spielen. schon wegen der "alten kumpels" aus dem ersten teil wegen. und ich spiele halt am liebsten kämpfer- oder diebescharakter, magier war aber auch ok. pala hab ich nie probiert.


----------

